# [HELP] Please help me figure out my MBTI Type - ?NT?



## 2lwvgdlz65 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I have been lurking these forums for far too long and ever since I discovered the MBTI Personality Type Tests I have been absorbing tons of threads, websites, information material etc. about it.
I have done dozens of MBTI Classification Tests by now, some of them multiple times.

But I have a problem and that's the reason I am posting this: In hope of someone being able to read this and maybe give me a hint on what type I might classify as.

Some things have been very clear since I have been doing the tests:
I seem to ALWAYS test as a clear "NT" (Intuition, Thinking) and I personally don't complain about it because I have always been a highly intuitive thinking person.

The things I seem unable to figure out myself are whether or not I am an Introvert/Extrovert and whether I am a Judger/Perceiver.

*Introvert/Extrovert:*

I know for sure that I am a rather private person and I don't have any problems whatsoever spending several days without any contact to human beings.
I am NEVER bored. Simply don't know the feeling as I ALWAYS have tons of stuff I want to do, read, play, watch, create etc. etc.
So I guess I would fit into the "Introvert" Scheme, BUT: I also don't have any problems connecting with people, I am not shy at all and if I want to, I can be really outgoing and social. It all depends on the mood I am in. What confuses me is that I personally would say I am more of an introvert but whenever I ask friends that know me well whether they see me as an introvert or an extrovert they seem to see me differently and many would never say that I come off as an introverted person.

*Judging/Perceiving:*

This one's tough as well: Initially I thought I was a "Perceiver" all the way but all the tests seem to think otherwise, always giving "Judging" the Edge over "Perceiving".
I often have problems with making final decisions about anything, especially with really unimportant stuff like "Which RPG class should I pick in the new Video Game" or decisions like that.
I absolutely obsess over decisions like these and making the absolute BEST decision for me personally, so I often spend several days or even weeks researching about the given options, making sure I don't miss anything of importance.

The story of my life is that I dabbled in many areas of interest, practiced intensely until I became real good real quick and then most often moved on: From practicing several musical instruments (some of them for 5-10 years) to self-teaching programming for a while to learning how to draw and paint (which I still do and have been studying at the University of Arts for the past 4 years) to producing my own video games with a small team of friends and acquaintances (been doing this for about 2 years now and at the moment this is my number one focus career-wise).

So, as I told you already, I did those tests many times and about 60-70% percent of them I tested as INTJ and the other times I tested as ENTP.

I scoured the respective forums for the past 2 months and read most of the threads in each one, yet I don't have this definitive feeling that I belong in either of these categories.
From having read so many posts from self-acclaimed INTJs and ENTPs, I don't seem to be extraverted and jovial enough to be an ENTP, yet not introverted and at times cold and analytical enough to be a true INTJ.

After spending so much time on this topic and still not having any kind of closure and being unable to move past it I would really appreciate it if someone (who actually read all this jibber jabber) gave me their personal impression and maybe assist me in discovering my true type (if this is even possible).

Thanks a lot in advance

P.S.: I apologize for any and all mistakes as English is not my native language.


----------



## 2lwvgdlz65 (Sep 10, 2011)

I only just found this questionnaire and, without further ado, I am posting my answers:

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
*Whether or not I am an Introvert/Extrovert and Judger/Perceiver*

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
*What I want most out of life Is probably doing what I love and to do, getting paid enough money to sustain myself and my family comfortably and not being restricted by any worldy matters. I want to travel a lot, get to know foreign cultures. And I really want to leave my mark on this world, creating something of importance that will outlive me and will matter to a lot of people.*

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
*The times I felt best about myself were the moments in which I accomplished significant goals or made important, life changing decisions, such as having my first solo show at an art gallery or finishing producing my first video game*

4) What makes you feel inferior?
*I have fears of failing something important like my final exams or good friendships falling into pieces. When those fears are weighing down on me, I feel inferior and anxious.*

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
*I tend to care mostly about myself and very small circle of people, such as my family, best friends and my girlfriend. Other than that, after analysing a decision I tend to research too much and often make things too complicated or get stuck in a rut.*

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
*I usually dislike being told what to do when I think I am the most competent person for the job I tend to end up leading the project or at least the area of responsibility. So, yes, control is usually very important for me.*

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 
*When I went to Japan for the first time, a couple of years ago. People were the nicest I ever met, food was incredibly good, I went to very interesting places and all in all had lots of fun.*

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
*I guess my fastest way of learning is diving heads on into the process, but apart from that I usually switch between actually doing the thing and reading a lot of information about it.*

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
*I am quite the scatterbrain/head in the clouds type of guy, so if I don't watch out, things tend to get quite chaotic. But in recent years I have improved much in that area and gotten much more organized. I even read books about Producitivity Methods in the recent past and at the moment I have almost all areas of my life very well organized.*

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
*I usually try to understand the idea and see the principle behind it before I approve it.*

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
*Most of the times, I try to do what I think is best in a given situation and for myself and my loved ones*

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
*I prefer one on one discussions and I usually talk a lot so often times I said something and immediately afterwards regretted that I said it. Talking to me about a subject I am enthusiastic about can become quite heated.*

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
*I almost NEVER jump into action straight away, I am and always have been a very cautious, sometimes anxious person. Depending on the situation, action might be the better idea, but in most cases words are stronger than (physical) action.*

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
*That's a tough one, but in most cases I would try to watch the show I guess. *

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
*When I'm really stressed I get annoyed real fast, in most cases my focus increases and my productivity increases.*

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
*The things I dislike most about other people are usually when people talk about stuff they don't know anything about, are offensive towards other cultures and ethnicities, are overly arrogant and demeaning or obviously and blatantly wrong in their opinions.*

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
*As most people (I guess) I like talking about topics that interest me most, at the moment being videogames, art, politics, social issues etc.*

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life
*At the moment I don't really pay that much attention to socializing with people that I don't benefit from, especially those that actually annoy me.*

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?
*I guess people that know me would say that I'm somewhat random, humorous, quick and direct. They would probably never say that I'm extremely laid back or really calm.*

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?
*I would hang out with my best friends and do something fun, play some games, watch movies, laid back stuff.*


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

You don't seem to project any Ni (and really not much Si) so probably not INTJ although I briefly considered ISTJ. In fact you seem to be a very strong Extraverted Judgment type, I just can't figure out whether its Te or Fe primarily, but I'm leaning heavily toward Te. Also the In-Charge style is pretty specific to a handful of types (but it depends if by In-Charge you mean chart-the-course or be the guy calling all the in-the-moment shots).

My top guesses I think would be
ENTJ 
ESTJ (who favors Ne over Si)
ENFP (with strong Te)


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

You seem like a dead ringer for an ENTP to me, and I am about 100% sure that you are an enneagram 6.


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

anotherlim said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have been lurking these forums for far too long and ever since I discovered the MBTI Personality Type Tests I have been absorbing tons of threads, websites, information material etc. about it.
> I have done dozens of MBTI Classification Tests by now, some of them multiple times.
> ...


anotherlim,

Supposing that you are NT, the P preference is quite obvious. You are probably introverted; there is reason to believe that your Perceiving ouweights your Introversion scale-wise. Thus, your Ne may stand out and while your Ti, a very internally-focused function, does not. 

_NTP it is; but which one? Our fellow members believe that you are an extrovert. A simple way to overcome the alternative is to ask yourself,

« Am I:

A) an expressive idealist , above all, who yearns to live by my rational principles

or 

B) above all, a reserved analyst who is driven towards building and expressing my 'logical systems' by means of ideas, things, creations, i.e. in an abstract way ?


The answer should be enough to set you up with your type.


----------



## 2lwvgdlz65 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey everyone,

thanks a lot for all the replies so far! It really helped a lot!

@LiquidLight: I understand your reasoning but I looked up ENTJ again and I am DEFINITELY not an ENTJ. I am not at all eager to assume leadership positions, nor do I fit into a corporate world at all..most of the stuff I just read about ENTJs doesn't hit me at all.. but thanks for your reply!

@TheGreatOne: That's what most people who know me personally would say as well.. You're right about the Enneagram thing, I tested 2-3 times as Type SIX.

@Ludi: Thanks for your reply! This really helped me see the thing from a new angle. The answer to your question would be A( I guess, I am not really much of a reserved type of person.

Most people so far seem to have grabbed an *extraverted* vibe off me. I do not disagree with that yet (at least at the moment) I find lengthy social gatherings really draining and really have this urge to crawl back to retreat and be alone for a while. Could be a temporary thing, though.

You guys seem to be split on the Judging/Perceiving stance. LiquidLight pointed out strong extraverted Judging, Ludi said "the P preference is quite obvious."

I am looking forward to more replies and thanks again for the replies already given, you guys are really helping!


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

anotherlim said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> thanks a lot for all the replies so far! It really helped a lot!
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that ENTP is often the most introverted of the extroverts. In fact, most of the time, the only way to tell an ENTP from an INTP is to gauge whether they use more of the Ne or Ti function. Also, I am glad that you confirmed to me that you are a type 6. I would also go as far as to say that you are a 6 w 7 because of your apparent adventurous nature. I am also a 6 w 7 personality


----------



## 2lwvgdlz65 (Sep 10, 2011)

The Great One said:


> Keep in mind that ENTP is often the most introverted of the extroverts. In fact, most of the time, the only way to tell an ENTP from an INTP is to gauge whether they use more of the Ne or Ti function. Also, I am glad that you confirmed to me that you are a type 6. I would also go as far as to say that you are a 6 w 7 because of your apparent adventurous nature. I am also a 6 w 7 personality


Thanks a lot!

I have one more thing to add to this: I don't know how you got that impression but I definitely wouldn't call myself adventurous. I am very cautious and in extreme cases suffer from lots of anxiety.

Is there any way to truthfully find out whether or not one is an introvert or an extravert? I really tried digging for answers for the past months but still can't really say whether I am the one or the other.

If it helps: Although I was never considered a loner or social outcast, I only ever had very few very deep friendships.
If I was in the position to really depend on meeting new people and forming new bonds (like e.g. when I first started studying at university, far from my hometown and I didn't know anyone) I managed reasonably well with that.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

anotherlim said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> I have one more thing to add to this: I don't know how you got that impression but I definitely wouldn't call myself adventurous. I am very cautious and in extreme cases suffer from lots of anxiety.
> 
> ...


Instead of looking at how much of a social butterfly you are, try thinking of I/E in a different way. It's about energy and where you get it. How would you do if you were alone for a week, otherwise having fun going after your own pursuits? Would you feel energized and reinvigorated or drained and depressed? When speaking with other people, do you need to formulate your response in your head before you answer them, or do you need to speak to someone in order to figure out what you're thinking (bouncing your ideas off them?)

You appear to be an xNTP, so basically you just need to figure out if your dominant cognitive function is Ti or Ne.


----------



## DeadboredreD (Aug 2, 2011)

Intp>>entp>intj


----------



## DeadboredreD (Aug 2, 2011)

anotherlim said:


> I often have problems with making final decisions about anything, especially with really unimportant stuff like "Which RPG class should I pick in the new Video Game" or decisions like that.
> I absolutely obsess over decisions like these and making the absolute BEST decision for me personally, so I often spend several days or even weeks researching about the given options, making sure I don't miss anything of importance.


xxxP


anotherlim said:


> The story of my life is that I dabbled in many areas of interest, practiced intensely until I became real good real quick and then most often moved on: From practicing several musical instruments (some of them for 5-10 years) to self-teaching programming for a while to learning how to draw and paint (which I still do and have been studying at the University of Arts for the past 4 years) to producing my own video games with a small team of friends and acquaintances (been doing this for about 2 years now and at the moment this is my number one focus career-wise).


screams INTP. Do you play electric guitar/guitar? I know many INTPs interested in programming/drawing/art/musical performance.


----------



## TAHTGUY (Jun 19, 2011)

I say INTP, alot of XNTP are doubting their I/E preference, I agree with someone who said that you should consider where you gain energy, do you feel drained after intense discussions and get the feeling that you want some time alone? Or get depressed while staying alone for a long time.


----------



## DeadboredreD (Aug 2, 2011)

anotherlim said:


> words are stronger than (physical) action.


 Ti 


anotherlim said:


> I am and always have been a very cautious, sometimes anxious person.


IxTx


anotherlim said:


> The things I dislike most about other people are usually when people talk about stuff they don't know anything about, are offensive towards other cultures and ethnicities, are overly arrogant and demeaning or obviously and blatantly wrong in their opinions.


screams INTP


anotherlim said:


> When I'm really stressed I get annoyed real fast, in most cases my focus increases and my productivity increases.


 INTP. a little stress makes better result, lots of stress ruins everything


anotherlim said:


> my family, best friends and my girlfriend.


I don't give a fuck about my family, and I don't have any friend. same sex friends are boring, but GF is important to me. you sound like a more social version of INTP. Introverted doesn't mean outcast.


----------



## 2lwvgdlz65 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks again for all the great answers.

So, basically, I am narrowing down my search to INTP vs ENTP now.
I looked into both types once more and still can't really say what my dominant function is, although I have been trying to observe myself for the past day or so.

So, if that's the case and I really am either INTP or ENTP, then I am either a very outgoing, socializing INTP or a rather introverted ENTP..

Searching on..

More input very much appreciated, if anyone wants to try


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

You really do need to look at the cognitive functions, not just the letters!

Functions: Introverted Thinking
Great INTP description: An INTP Profile


----------



## 2lwvgdlz65 (Sep 10, 2011)

myexplodingcat said:


> You really do need to look at the cognitive functions, not just the letters!
> 
> Functions: LINK
> Great INTP description: LINK


WOW! Thanks a lot for the great INTP description link, myexplodingcat!
Best description of any MBTI Type I have read so far, and I have read many.

I also think I understand the cognitive functions much better now, thank you.

Some more facts about me that I thought of and that might help:

From a young age on my behaviour seemed strange to many people and I quickly realized I was often interested in bizarre things and early on obsessed over technical stuff like pocket computers, digital calculators, tamagotchi, anything with a battery I could get my hands on: I would then go on to disassemble those things sometimes to find out how they worked. I must have been about 7 years old then.

I also started reading and writing when I was about 4 years old. As soon as I discovered computers for myself, I quickly became an absolute expert with them and have been every since. I must have been around 9-10 years old when I first set up my father's local area network and when I first built my own computer.

I hope this doesn't come off as bragging, I thought this might shed some light upon which is my dominant function, Ti or Ne. I thought a lot about it and still think I use both to such an extent that I can not yet discern which one supports the other.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

anotherlim said:


> WOW! Thanks a lot for the great INTP description link, myexplodingcat!
> Best description of any MBTI Type I have read so far, and I have read many.
> 
> I also think I understand the cognitive functions much better now, thank you.
> ...


So you turned out INTP huh? That makes sense. I knew that you would be some type of Ne<Ti user.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

anotherlim said:


> I hope this doesn't come off as bragging, I thought this might shed some light upon which is my dominant function, Ti or Ne. I thought a lot about it and still think I use both to such an extent that I can not yet discern which one supports the other.


If it helps, I now see much more Ti than Ne. I think it's your dominant function.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I will now ask you the most important question in this whole thread, plz answer truthfully and accurately, even if it may be embarrassing.

*How are you when you are very very stressed out? How does being very stressed out manifest with you?*


----------



## 2lwvgdlz65 (Sep 10, 2011)

Rim said:


> I will now ask you the most important question in this whole thread, plz answer truthfully and accurately, even if it may be embarrassing.
> 
> *How are you when you are very very stressed out? How does being very stressed out manifest with you?*


Thanks for the question, I'll try to answer truthfully:
I guess when I am REALLY stressed out, the following patterns emerge:

For longer periods of time (e.g. when I quit smoking): I usually become really really emotional, sometimes aggressive. I complain a lot I crawl back into my protecting shell. I start to eat very unhealthy food, lots of chocolate etc. Lots of times I will play a lot of video games to get away from it all and escape..

During short intensely stressful situations (e.g. Taking a very important exam, giving an important public speech): I just talked to my girlfriend about this and she said that when I am under lots of stress I become really calm and focused, very efficient.

I hope this answers your question sufficiently, Rim.


----------

